# ISO Alpine Cheese Crepe Recipe



## dougiezerts (Apr 26, 2007)

Anyone remember the late great Magic Pan restaurant?  They introduced me to crepes!
One of my favorite dishes there was an Alpine Cheese Crepe.  Or at least, that's as close to its name that I recall.  Anyway, it had a cheese filling with a mustard sauce, and I really loved it.
Do any of you have a recipe for this?  I would really love to try and replicate it, if I can.  Thanks!


----------

